# Get ready New England!  Here comes snow!



## briansol (Nov 22, 2013)

If you're travelling for turkey day, might want to consider going early.  Models are saying we might get some snow Wednesday!


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a long ways away, meteorologically speaking. Plow is ready. Shovels rotated forward in the storage racks, snowblower rotated to the first out position in the garage, outside chit all put away, sillcocks covered and pool closed. 

Most importantly, Thanksgiving dinner is NOT at my house


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 22, 2013)

classic "bread and milk scare" tactic. my pantheon of dieties have mentioned nothing of snow as of yet. I shall consult the maple leaves to make sure I didn't miss any messages.


----------



## briansol (Nov 22, 2013)

Down here, we call it "Operation: French toast"

(when everyone runs out for bread, eggs, and milk)


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 22, 2013)

I heard the same report, one thing to remember, the weathermen have been waiting for this day to come.  They get "Storm Tracker" going, live shots, 24 hour coverage, and up to date reports.  In short they pee their pants at the mention of snow.

Tom


----------



## slls (Nov 22, 2013)

Weather channel needs snow, hurricane season was a bust.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2013)

Time for Panic Center . . . cue the ominous, scary music on the 24-hour Weather Channels . . . time for the local TV weather guessers to start giving helpful advice (right up there with the "Temps today are -20 degrees, -40 degrees with the windchill factored in . . . so you might want to wear a jacket today." . . . I know it's close to a week away, but perhaps I should stock up on the essentials -- Beer, Bleech and Batteries.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

We have an Arctic blast coming Sunday of cold we usually don't see until January. Weather guys say it will just be real cold and high winds and _not to worry_. So I stocked up on food, beer and generator gas.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 22, 2013)

looking forward to being warm and toasty by the stove for sunday night, -5d windchill at foxboro when Peyton/Welker come to town.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm purposly leaving the snow blower buried in the back of the garage, daring the snow to come, after two pitiful snow years I would like to see some real snow! Even last years "blizzard" left me cold, I remember '78, the only real blizzard of my life.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 22, 2013)

Going to get a bit chilly here but have to laugh at the forecasters stating we have dangerous cold coming. Dangerous? We have this every year so you'd think people would know what to do. Shoot, this cold won't be anything like what we'll get later. We'll just put one extra split in the stove at night.


----------



## rtljr (Nov 22, 2013)

silverfox103 said:


> I heard the same report, one thing to remember, the weathermen have been waiting for this day to come.  They get "Storm Tracker" going, live shots, 24 hour coverage, and up to date reports.  In short they pee their pants at the mention of snow.
> 
> Tom


 Handsome dog in your avatar!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 22, 2013)

We're supposed to head to Yuma, AZ for thanksgiving. I'm playing it safe, snow tires go on tomorrow.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 23, 2013)

i'm ok with a 3 foot storm. as long as it's gone by the end of the week. this way i can make money and have my cake


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 23, 2013)

The weather people around here say we are getting an Artic Blast this weekend  high 38 low 22 You gotta be kidding
High 22 now maybe that's an Artic Blast.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> The weather people around here say we are getting an Artic Blast this weekend  high 38 low 22 You gotta be kidding
> High 22 now maybe that's an Artic Blast.



It is forecast high 34, low 18 and 20 mph wind. When the average for the day high 52, low 30 that is an Arctic Blast. That is late Dec. early Jan. weather around here.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 23, 2013)

Why didn't my spell check pick up Arctic?  I know that word. You may be right Bart. I'm really commenting on the weather people making such a big deal about a little cold weather.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2013)

It arrived in full today. Really cold day but mostly because of the wind. Temperature was 25 when I got up and it has fell from there all day. We had some snow this morning and again late this afternoon but certainly nothing to get excited over. Sort of a normal December day that we often get in November.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 23, 2013)

Us NE folks are next in line. Before I dropped an oak split on my big toe today I was getting the firewood ring full and making sure I had a weeks worth near the back door.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 23, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Us NE folks are next in line. Before I dropped an oak split on my big toe today I was getting the firewood ring full and making sure I had a weeks worth near the back door.


 ouch! You didn't have flip flops on did you?


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 23, 2013)

yay! some white stuff laying on the ground outside! first time this year...


----------



## briansol (Nov 23, 2013)

yep, grass took a bit of a dusting here too.


----------



## theswampthing (Nov 24, 2013)

We got a dusting a few hours ago, but its been windy as hell the last few nights. Temp was about 25 last time I let the dogs out. Still amazes me when you see people that have lived here their whole lives, and lose their minds at a prediction of a few inches of snow. Even the hot dog and hamburger buns fly off the shelf...


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 24, 2013)

makes you wonder what they would do if a real blizzard hit, blizzard of 78 Dukakis shut down the state of MA for three days. the state police were to arrest you if you were out on the roads then. NH all the stores were open, lots of people on snowmobles and 4 wheel drive trucks made the runs up there for diapers, milk and food for the neighborhood.
I can't imagine life without enough canned and dry food to make it through a few weeks in the pantry myself, of course my wife shops at a wholesale club so we get big packages of everything...


----------



## JustWood (Nov 24, 2013)

I had 11 this morning with about 4" of snow. Pretty normal here for this time of year. They had predicted 12" by this afternoon but the suns been out all morning. Not looking good for the weathermans paycheck ! LOL


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2013)

This cold is not going away anytime soon. It's a really big system covering most of the US. NYC's high today was 31F, normal is 51F. Just a wee bit cooler than expected for this time of year.


----------



## theswampthing (Nov 24, 2013)

Yup. Have a feeling it's gonna be an unusually cold winter.


----------



## webbie (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a bit depressing when you consider we have another month before winter STARTS!


----------



## jharkin (Nov 24, 2013)

Its wiiiiiiindy here... The bronze weatherstrip around the front door is singing, must be gusting close to 50.


Going to blow like that with a low around 10 tonight, have to keep a close eye on the stove. Breaking out the good wood early.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 24, 2013)

froze to death at the Christmas parade today, wind was so bad the gusts would force the flag holders to just stand there and hold on.... by the time the clown in the red suit showed up most people were gone, frozen, crying kids everywhere


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2013)

We haven't gotten out of the twenties all day. This hasn't happened in November since 2005.


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2013)

Freaking freezing here today.

Both stoves are cranking.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 24, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Freaking freezing here today.
> 
> Both stoves are cranking.



Yes! Definitely a 2 stove day. Started stove 2 at sundown.


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> Yes! Definitely a 2 stove day. Started stove 2 at sundown.



Started stove 2 last night.


----------



## rideau (Nov 24, 2013)

There are days when the huge old Burnham furnace (1894 vintage, converted from coal to oil many moons ago) in the family home is appreciated.  Half an hour and the 6000 square foot home is toasty.  Don't use the oil often, but occassionaly.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 24, 2013)

rideau said:


> There are days when the huge old Burnham furnace (1894 vintage, converted from coal to oil many moons ago) in the family home is appreciated.  Half an hour and the 6000 square foot home is toasty.  Don't use the oil often, but occassionaly.



Have to admit, for quick, thorough heat all over, oil burning in the Buderus can't be beat. Try never to use it. We came home from a 3 day trip at 9 pm, too late to get the stove running. 20 minutes oil got the house warm.


----------



## webbie (Nov 24, 2013)

Wind died down...just braved the hot tub. Figure I have to toughen up for the winter...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2013)

No oil heat or hot tub. Living on the edge.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 24, 2013)

A good tIme to Have a big honkin woodburner. Its a bit like a sports car,you like to open er up once in awhile and see what she'll do.


----------



## theswampthing (Nov 24, 2013)

Low of 10 tonight. 1 more day of work and 2 weeks off to get the stove hooked up, get the plow on the tractor, and finally be semi ready for winter.


----------



## theswampthing (Nov 24, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> A good tIme to Have a big honkin woodburner. Its a bit like a sports car,you like to open er up once in awhile and see what she'll do.


 East Central sounds mighty close to me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 24, 2013)

theswampthing said:


> East Central sounds mighty close to me.


One hour due north from Harriisburg


----------



## fbelec (Nov 25, 2013)

with this wind it feels alot colder than it is. i got over excited with the stove and had to let it go out for 5 hours til it came down to 68 degrees to light er up again


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 25, 2013)

On my way to work last night I have to go towards Gillette stadium to get there. I turn off rt 1 about 2 miles away from Gillette. As I sat in traffic before turning I could see Pats fans walking out in droves, it was just after halftime and only the hearty Pats fans stayed. The thermometer in the truck read 21 deg and I know the winds were consistent at about 25-30. I don't blame them for leaving for the first half they saw, but kudos to the fans that did stay, they got a great second half.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2013)

Passive solar already warming up nicely by 9:30AM.  No additional heat needed till tonight sometime. Outdoor temp 27 Deg.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 27, 2013)

keep hearing about snow and bad weather, bummed to look out the window and see the grass through the tiny bit of snow here in central PA...


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 27, 2013)

60's in eastern Mass, no complaints. Lots of rain, looking at 1-4 inches thru 4pm. Wind is coming in hard, gusts to 50 at times. I haven't heard any giant 'crack' noises or thuds yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## oldspark (Nov 27, 2013)

Living in NW Iowa means there is no "normal" for weather, you might be riding a dirt bike one week and a snowmobile the next.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 27, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Living in NW Iowa means there is no "normal" for weather, you might be riding a dirt bike one week and a snowmobile the next.


same thing here, it was in the lower 30's the last couple days then this front came in. Should be back to same tonight after storm rolls out


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2013)

In the thirties but I have a 13 pound turkey in the oven and a three pound meat loaf in the wings along with all of the sides to go. So the oven eating 4,000 watts or so it should keep the joint warm today.

Only the two of us and the cat for Thanksgiving but I am getting my winter cooking done and loading up the freezer.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 27, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> 60's in eastern Mass, no complaints. Lots of rain, looking at 1-4 inches thru 4pm. Wind is coming in hard, gusts to 50 at times. I haven't heard any giant 'crack' noises or thuds yet. Fingers crossed


 

cable signal went out for about 1/2 hr this morning. sure glad i had that giant spruce removed from the front, heard "widow-makers" everytime I walked down the walkway during a windy day. an scary sound.


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, I don't go out unless I absolutely have to when it's very windy and never during an ice storm.


----------

